
Impossible Bottles - eru
http://www.impossibottle.co.uk/impossible%20bottle%20sales.html
======
DarkShikari
<http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Impossible-Bottle>

~~~
Devilboy
How would you do a golf ball though?

~~~
ars
Or the padlock.

~~~
jws
I suspect if the lower brass piece were removed from the upper loop both
pieces fit in. Then just reattach them. I'd do that with clever placement of
tiny magnets.

Sure, it doesn't work as a lock anymore, but who can tell?

Actually, now that I think about it.. it does work as a lock. I mean, how
often to people pull on a lock to see if it is really a lock? Plus, you can't
forget your key.

~~~
electromagnetic
I've dismantled a padlock before, different type, but it still worked. The one
I dismantled I had to use a heat gun to expand the casing and a heat sink to
keep the interior cool.

You can actually assemble things inside a bottle using callipers and dividers,
they generally have much better length on them than a pair of tweezers and are
much easier to pick up than an adequate pair of forceps. I wouldn't doubt some
of the narrow necked items could be assembled using forceps.

------
jazzychad
Whoa, these are possibly cooler than my Klein Bottle hat:
<http://www.kleinbottle.com/klein_bottle_hats.htm>

Any idea how these are done? It's very secretive on the site.

~~~
gjm11
One obvious method would be to make the bottle in two halves and join them
together with the contents in place. Either split it down the middle or --
this might be easier to do without it being noticeable and without damaging
the contents when joining the pieces - make everything apart from the bottom
of the bottle in one piece and attach that at the end.

Whether that's actually what they do, I don't know.

~~~
ars
Possible way, don't know if that's what they really do:

Heat the glass till it's soft like taffy, and put the item in the bottle.

The put the bottle in a mold, and press the glass back into shape, and let it
cool.

------
yumraj
I would assume that one trick is to dismantle an object and slowly assemble it
inside the bottle. However that won't work with things like baseball where I
guess the lit match trick might work.

------
jonshea
The bottle with the corkscrew on the inside is my favorite. My best guess is
that the corkscrew handle, without the screw, was hung inside by threads. The
cork-with-screw was then pressed into place, probably with some glue on the
end of the screw. The handle could then be pulled onto the screw with the
threads, and the threads pulled out of the bottle.

------
amouat
I guess the ping pong balls are just squeezed in, then re-inflated using
boiling water (which will cause the air inside to expand).

------
detcader
I've heard about getting an egg into a bottle using a lit match inside the
bottle (to mess with the pressure), but this is ridiculous... I wonder if
that's how he does it.

------
limplipliberal
I'm seeing some clever answers here.

